# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Biolite for Koi

## Biolite G

*BIOLITE G* adalah probiotik yang mengandung 4 tipe bakteri fotosintesis aerobic dan anaerobic yang jumlahnya lebih dari 2.4 juta CFU per 1 gramnya merupakan produk hasil bioteknologi yang telah teruji.
Bakteri tersebut dapat tumbuh secara cepat dalam air untuk mengurai sisa-sisa makanan/kotoran, sehingga kondisi air tetap bersih serta akan mengurangi resiko terjadinya penyakit. Kondisi ini juga akan dapat meningkatkan fungsi biofilter pada aquarium atau kolam.
KEUNTUNGAN
Memperbaiki kualitas air dan mencegah penyakit yang menyerang pada ikan.
Bakteri Biolite G akan menguraikan sisa makanan & mengontrol pertumbuhan algae.
Biolite G memberikan nutrisi tambahan bagi ikan (mineral, vitamin, asam amino, dll), jika ditambahkan pada pakan. 
Memacu pertumbuhan dan mencerahkan warna ikan dengan menjaga bakteri menguntungkan didalam usus ikan & tambahan mineral yang terkandung didalamnya.
Membantu detoksifikasi, pemulihan dan mengurangi stress akibat penyakit.
Mengurangi frekuensi pengurasan secara menyeluruh, karena kualitas air yang terjaga  

Info hubungi :
Agung - 021-68373779 (flexi); 0812-8119373
Biolite G Produk Probiotik Hasil Bioteknologi yang Telah Teruji
* JAKARTA* : Herly Koi, Blok A18 - Pusat Ikan Hias Hanggar Teras, Pancoran; Bpk. Djaka (kios belakang wartel) - Pusat Ikan Hias Sumenep; Savera Aquarium & Pets Shop - Jl. Kartini Raya 54A; Chandra Aquarium - Pusat Ikan Hias jl. Radin Inten Jaktim; *SOLO & Sekitarnya* : Bpk. Ari (hp. 0818-272010); *BANDUNG* : Bpk. Frans (hp. 0819-31448181); *PEKANBARU* : Bpk. Bambang (hp. 0811-761099)

----------


## guaj03

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## elcaro5

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekomp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kelieq

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kelieq

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Biolite G hadir di *Pameran FLONA 2007 Lapangan Banteng 8 Agustus-9 September 2007 di blok K - 29*

terima kasih buat rekan yang sudah mencoba produk kami, dan selamat mencoba bagi rekan yang belum pernah mencoba   ::  

salam

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## startime

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## startime

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## startime

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hopihola

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kelieq

[Fungsi utama Biolite G itu untuk menjaga kualitas air pak, dan bisa jadi efek sampingnya algae tidak tumbuh karena "makanan" algae-nya dah dimakan oleh PSB, sehingga blooming algae tidak terjadi.

salam[/quote]

berarti pak, walaupun kolamnya kena sinar matahari langsung hampir seharian, dgn memakai Biolite G, akan menghilangi algae nya, shg air bisa jernih.

betul begitu pak ?

thanks / kelieq

----------


## hopihola

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hopihola

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kelieq

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Coolwater

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henry1073

Beli nya di sumenep aja di tokonya jaka tepat di belakang wartel dan di sebelah mesjid tuh..... di sana masih banyak yg sachet dan yg botol msh ada 1 (100 gr) krn kemarin tgl 3 des sy baru ambil yg botol 1 buah.

----------


## kelieq

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Coolwater

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fredd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Coolwater

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

saya jadinya tertarik untuk mencoba biolite-g. apa di surabaya juga sudah ada? ada yg tahu dimana belinya?

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hallo Pak Agung  minggu kemarin saya sempat kesulitan cari Biolite karena di Savetra langganan saya  habis untung  saya dapat dari Herly di Pancoran.

Yang paling saya rasakan jelas sekali perubahannya setelah menggunakan BioliteG ini adalah di Aquarium , air Aquarium Arowana saya sekarang jarang dibersihkan karena  bening terus.

Ini bukan berarti yang dikolam tak ada perbedaan  tapi karena di Aquarium memang mudah dilihat 

Pertamanya sikh saya agak kesel juga sih soalnya setelah beberapa  hari Aquarium  itu dikasih Biolite selalu terdapat semacam kotoran yang mengendap didasar aquarium , tapi lama kelamaan endapan itu hilang dan  air jadi tambah bening.Apa memang begitu Pak Agung?.

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriwisnu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

> Pak, dimana bisa dapatkan bioliteG di surabaya?trims


Yani Koi
Jl. Ngagel Jaya Barat No. 51
HP: 081331238888

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ijo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ijo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## diko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

> agen di serpong sudah ada? banyak toko ikan loh pak, di alam sutera aja ada 2, laris dan rcff, di raya serpong ada 2, di villa melati juga ada....gak niat jual pak? soalnya saya di daerah serpong


Sebenarnya pengen pak, cuman karena posisi saya di jakarta dan jarang jalan ke serpong jadinya agak susah   ::   ::  




> Pak Agung, saya mau cobain produk ini nih. Saya pesan 5 botol dulu ya.
> Tlg dikirim ke alamat seperti yg saya pm ke Anda.
> Terima kasih


Oke pak ....
maaf, mungkin baru minggu depan bisa saya FU ... maklum habis lebaran.
terima kasih




> *Pak, Kalau di Bandung dimana ya? 
> Untuk harga nya bisa diupdate lagi yg terbaru?
> Terima kasih..
> Mully.R*


di bandung coba kontak pak Frans, ada di postingan saya pertama pak ....
harga terbaru :
*Biolite G botol 100gr = Rp. 100rb/botol
Biolite G sachet 5gr = Rp. 8.000/bungkus*

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan260777

pak agung di bali sdh ada agen biolite G?

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

om saya pesan biolite u/ di makassar 6 botol, transfer ke mana dan berapa ongkirnya. tolong di PM ya.

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

agent23 : Herly Koi, - Pusat Ikan Hias Hanggar Teras, Pancoran; Sumber Alam Chandra - Jl. Kali Malang; Bpk. Djaka (kios belakang wartel) - Pusat Ikan Hias Sumenep; Savera Aquarium & Pets Shop - Jl. Kartini Raya 54A; Lia Aquarium - Pusat Ikan Hias Radio Dalam; Chandra Aquarium - Pusat Ikan Hias jl. Radin Inten Jaktim;

Di Makaliwe belum ada pak, dulu pernah nitip di beberapa toko disana ampe mereka akhirnya gak mau dititipin lagi   ::  . Biolite G bentuknya serbuk pak, jadi 1 botol isi 100grm untuk 6 ton air, harga 100rb/botol

bang2 : bubuk biolite langsung dicampur pakan pak, memang tidak secara kuat menempel, tapi karena serbuk ya pellet-nya kayak dibedakin ajah   ::   ::  
sebenarnya biolite dicampur pakan gak ada daluarsa-nya asal tetap disimpan di tempat yang kering (tidak lembab) dan tidak terkena panas, tapi untuk amannya sekali pakai ajah. Di Jakarta Timur bapak bisa ke pusat ikan hias jln radin inten (chandra aquarium) or di SAC kalimalang.

terima kasih

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandrkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hawkeye96

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

> Pak ada agen di surabaya/gak? Saya mau coba untuk aquarium saya. thanks


Yani Koi di ngagel pak

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alsit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alsit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Herdi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arus

Pak Agung, saya punya masalah dengan algae pada kolam dan aquarium saya:
1. Kolam kecil ukuran 1,7 m x 1,5 m x 25 cm 
2. Aquarium ukuran 100 cm x 50 cm x 50 cm

Keduanya lokasi nya outdoor, jadi sering mengalami gangguan dengan alga dan lumut,
terutama pada kolam. 
Saya ingin tanyakan : 
1. Berapa dosis untuk kolam ?
2. Berapa dosis untuk aquarium ?
3. Apakah bakteri ini aman untuk arwana (di aquarium saya pelihara aro)
4. Kalo di Surabaya mendapatkannya dimana saja ?

Thanks...  ::

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## roygenggam

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asagita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

buat rekan-rekan koi's yang belum kenal biolite G .... mungkin ingin mencoba   ::   ::  

salam

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jusuf

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waone76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waone76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ferdinan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gunawn

Pak Agung, tertarik juga nih sama Biolite G nya. Daerah serpong tidak ada yang jual ya pak ? kebetulan saya tinggal di daerah serpong nih. Kalo tidak ada yang jual, kalo kirim ke daerah Gading Serpong kenapa brp ongkir nya pak ? saya rencana mau pesan 2 botol dulu nih pak, mau coba dulu manfaatnya ke kolam koi saya.

Thanks

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9 Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9 Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robert Arc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biolite G

> om Agung...sy tertarik mau beli Biolite,...
> di halaman depan ada info SOLO & Sekitarnya : Bpk. Ari (hp. 0818-272010)
> apa bisa beli lewat Bpk. Ari atau langsung ke om Agung..?
> tq


dah clear ya pak ...   ::  
thanks

----------


## Biolite G

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lie70

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## l80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jeff

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KamBraimb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

